# Importing semen into Canada



## NachoFarm (Jul 4, 2012)

Our three Gotland/Finn ewes arrive on Saturday!  So excited!  And so stressed...

Anyhoo, apparently we were naive to think that we could just order up some straws of purebred New Zealand or Swedish Gotland semen and happily breed away.  A little bit of reading has shown that apparently it's a little more complicated than that.

A breeder in Oregon does have some straws available, however she said that she's unfamilliar with importing such "items" into Canada.  Does anyone know the process?

Sidenote; The ewes we're getting just lambed this spring.  When are they set to be bred again?  Just so I have an idea of when we need to get our hands on the goods.


----------



## shawnfisher (Jul 4, 2012)

NachoFarm said:
			
		

> Our three Gotland/Finn ewes arrive on Saturday!  So excited!  And so stressed...
> 
> Anyhoo, apparently we were naive to think that we could just order up some straws of purebred New Zealand or Swedish Gotland semen and happily breed away.  A little bit of reading has shown that apparently it's a little more complicated than that.
> 
> ...


AI sheep and cattle are completely different, you can't do it yourself.

importing semen into canada isn't going to be a big deal-- although you will have to have it collected and safe for import.

the big deal will be finding someone to do the AI work... to the best of my knowledge, there is not anyone in canada qualified to do so.  Many of my friends, who are big dogs in the sheep deal up there are searching, and not finding.. cuz they all want to do some AI.

I suggest, you should just buy a ram and save the trouble.. Even if you AI- you're still going to need a ram-- as the conception rates are not very good most often.  

There is an outfit in Utah who's going to start teaching AI- cost if 10,000.  I'm thinking of partnering up with some friends and going to the school.  Most of the cost is the required tools needed to AI.


----------



## NachoFarm (Jul 4, 2012)

What?!!  Blast!  Stop dashing my hopes and dreams!  

Well crap...what now?  Can't a vet do it?  
We REALLY don't want to buy a ram.  Why are the conception rates so low?  Maybe this woman in Oregan has information since she sells the straws.  It HAS to be possible right?


----------



## redtailgal (Jul 4, 2012)

I've assisted in AI on goat.  My breeder does them herself.  Check other farmers around you, its possible that one of them has done AI and can teach you the process.  You have a much smaller area to work with than with cattle, but the procedure is not that hard to do.  If you can find someone to walk you thru it, you'll pick it up easy.


----------



## shawnfisher (Jul 4, 2012)

NachoFarm said:
			
		

> What?!!  Blast!  Stop dashing my hopes and dreams!
> 
> Well crap...what now?  Can't a vet do it?
> We REALLY don't want to buy a ram.  Why are the conception rates so low?  Maybe this woman in Oregan has information since she sells the straws.  It HAS to be possible right?


no,

 not a single person in canada breeding ewes AI- vets can't do it.. It's called Laproscopic AI.. only way to breed them.  

here is who I will use when the time comes, or I take the class.
http://www.nfgen.com/home/artificial-insemination-of-sheep.php

So what if she has the straws?  I have over 1000 straws of ram semen in my tank- nothing to do them with, and no plans to AI anything anytime soon.  Getting it collected, and selling it is easy...  what the buyer does with it, is their own problem.  I'm also guessing that legally, you're not going to be be able to get her semen into Canada, unless you recollect the rams and have it frozen for export.  Furthermore, you will need to buy a 5 or 600 dollar semen tank to store it in, plus maintain that year round, and have it filled 4x a year with liquid N.  

Trust me when I tell you, you are better off owning a ram, you will have to own one anyways to run cleanup, and sheep do not show visual signs of being in heat like a cow does either.. So you have to hormonel force them into heat, and then afterwards, cannot tell if they bred or not-- and so rebreeding on 2nd heat cannot be done.


----------



## NachoFarm (Jul 4, 2012)

Ok, so I found someone who does AI in Ontario and actually they're not that far from us, go figure.

So pass this on to anyone you know who needs it;
http://markdaleveterinaryservices.ca/

As for the importing of the semen, blast!...you're right.  I'll either have to get it collected straight from her rams or get it imported from overseas myself.  The guy across the road with sheep is looking mighty enticing as far as breeding purposes is concerned.  The vet told us we can't just let them sit "fat and empty" while we hunt down acceptable Gotland semen.

So...I guess we may just need to buy a ram...or two.


----------



## shawnfisher (Jul 4, 2012)

NachoFarm said:
			
		

> Ok, so I found someone who does AI in Ontario and actually they're not that far from us, go figure.
> 
> So pass this on to anyone you know who needs it;
> http://markdaleveterinaryservices.ca/
> ...


you'd better double check they do LAI on sheep-- I bet they don't.  

It's a specialty process- and I only know of one vet who does it.. if they can do it, more than likely-- they don't do enough of it to be good at it.... I wouldn't hire them to do my LAI work.

sorry, try again.


----------



## NachoFarm (Jul 4, 2012)

I did...and they do...and she has a bunch of articles and customers that have written about it.

http://markdaleveterinaryservices.ca/team/dr-chris-buschbeck/


----------

